# New Phone thermal monocular giveaway



## Xinfrared Jason (5 mo ago)

*New Thermal Monocular Experience Officer Giveaway Campaign*
Xinfrared T2 Pro, The Eye of An Eagle, Look Beyond The Horizon!
This is not a thermal camera, but a thermal monocular!








*You need to:*
1. Reply to this post with your hunting experiences, interested hunting games, main hunting gears (such as bow, rifle, or airsoft, etc.)
2. Pop us an email to [email protected] to say T2 Pro Experience Officer
Then, you can successfully register for the T2 Pro new product experience event. The final *5* lucky Experience Officers will be selected on September 30.
Aug 26, 2022 –Sep.30, 2022








*[Qualification of Candidates]*
1. A hunting lover who has published at least five influential posts in Thermal Hunting group.
2. At least 18 years of age.








*[T2 Pro Experience Officer Responsibilities]*
1. After receiving the product, the Experience Officer should leave a public review post on the Thermal Hunting group within 15 days to share their experiences with the T2 Pro.
2. The review content published on the Thermal Hunting group must be self-made and include at least six pictures and a video longer than 2 minutes. The T2 Pro also must be included in the post content.


----------

